# another question (sorry guys!)



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to get a betta for my bed room. 
Do I need a filter for the betta tank ( 30 liters =9 gallons)
Do I also need a heater?

I'm thinking yes, but I keep seeing those fish in tanks without heaters and filters and I have heard that filters are bad for them?
I have looked up information but I'm getting mixed messages!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The bettas in little containers ideally get all new water every day.
If you don't want to change all of the water every week (or more often), then you need some sort of filter. Bettas don't like a lot of current (they like to lay around near the surface and get mad when their bubble nest get blown apart), so don't get an oversize hang-on-back filter like you'd want for a heavily stocked tank. A small sponge or box filter, a small internal filter or a small hang-on-back filter with adjustable flow would all work. 

If you room gets cooler than 72F, a heater is recommended. Bettas survive lower temps, but they are less active and temperature changes are stressful. If your fish gets ich, you will be glad to have a heater. If your room is always warm, a heater is not essential. However I'd rather see you get a heater (for the fish) than a light (which is for you).


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

ok thanks for replying , I don't mind doing water changes in fact I I enjoy it. I'll get a heater. I live in Ireland so my room does get cold!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

honestly, i'd still get a filter. there might be days when you don't feel like doing massive waterchanges, and they're really cheap here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...partial&Ntk=All&pc=1&N=0&Ntt=palm filter&Np=1
they're great, i have one on the little 2.5g betta tank i set up for my grandmother.


----------

